# Four bar halloween prop



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Two more images........


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Interesting. I want to see this thing in action. Good mark up of parts and placement.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Shows where pivoting areas are..........


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Two videos*

Two videos showing parts. operation and swiveling parts....


----------



## Hellspawn (Jul 2, 2007)

That video you found on Youtube didnt happen to be from "houseofbaddreams" was it?

Henry Forester from our group Rocky Mountain Haunters did that.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep! That's the one. He did a Great job on it and I was impressed. The only thing I did different was to use 3/4" pvc instead of 1/2" and I'm gonna use an air cylinder instead of a door closer. I'm working on the rear linkage now and will reinforce the bottom bar that the cylinder will be pushing on with an aluminum plate. In one of his videos, he shows that the bottom bar split in two, so that was a weak point. After I'm done, if I like it, I may do the rear two arms in conduit pipe. I just have to figure out how to connect it to the pvc.


----------



## Hellspawn (Jul 2, 2007)

yep, you really need to use 3/4 pvc at a minimum, He had problems with the pvc breaking at stress points, he rebuilt it with the larger diameter pvc and its been golden. that movie was his very first prototype.

I thought the idea was genious, was planning on building my own this year.. but we all say that


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update with pictures*

Some progress today.....

The rear braces are 2x4's screwed to a 2x6 bottom. I used 1/2 inch conduit pipe that slips into the 2x4's on each side. My 3/4" pvc slips over the conduit. I did that to strengthen the pvc. I just got my air cylinder today. It will be mounted and pushing up on the lower bar. I will slip a 1/2" conduit pipe into the 3/4" pvc pipe on that lower bar because there is alot of stress there. I plan on drilling holes through the pvc & conduit to fasten a mount for my air cylinder. My upper bar is not trimmed enough right now in these pictures, that's why the head leans forward. 


The rear frame showing conduit and pvc









Frame with pvc installed









Rear Frame









Frame with head









Frame head and arms









MORE TO COME!!


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks good and keep the updates coming I am looking at doing some pneumatics next year and this could be an option.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update with pictures*

Some progress this weekend......

Rear mount for new air cylinder made with L brackets.









Front mount made fron scrap iron. Screws go through Mount, conduit inside pvc, the pvc itself, and an aluminum L at the bottom just for safety. This bottom bar is strong!!









I modified the conduit pipes on the rear because the other way would not allow my to disassemble this thing for storage. They can now be slipped out by pulling a pin.









I had forgot to install my 1/2" conduit inside the lower pvc arm so I just drilled a hole and slid it in.









I screwed the arms on instead of gluing. Thi allows me to disassemble, change arm position, or repair if they happen to get ripped off. I also used a noodle to beef up the arms.









Here is the latest progress.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

He's looking really good so far. I can't wait to see him finished with some video.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome prop!


----------



## Hellspawn (Jul 2, 2007)

I really like how you solved the issue of brittle pvc by using the electrical conduit.
ive allways used larger diameter pvc to solve this (1 1/4- 1 1/2) which gets costly with the fittings, ect.. did the conduit add to the weight of the prop at all that you could tell? (psi to raise the mech)

sometimes I wish I could use smaller diameter pvc, this would solve my problems with the pvc breaking.

Thanks for the updates, keep em coming!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use dowel rod in the smaller diameter pvc, i have done this with great effect. The prop looks great, i think i will put this on my to do list maybe for next year.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update with pictures*

The 1/2" conduit slips right into the 3/4" pvc and makes it superstrong. No noticable weight gain either. I just happen to have some in my shop so that's why I used it. I bought the air cylinder from frightprops - FrightProps - Halloween Decorations, Halloween Props, Pneumatic Props, Animated Props, Halloween Accessories It's a 1 inch diameter with 12 inches of stroke. As of now, I test ran it today and it will lift it in the air with about 25-30lbs of air pressure!! I'm sure once I get his clothes on, hands etc... it will take a bit more, but it runs smoothly! Here's a few updated pics..

Making the hands -I used little pieces of wood with holes drilled in the center for knuckles, and 1/4" clear tubing for fingers, and the wire is from clothes hangers. (I crimped the ends onto the tubing.) Wire runs through end cap then out a hole I drilled into pvc arm, and then clamped with a hose clamp. This holds very good!! I bought carped adhesive, cotton, and my wife promised me panty hose to get the rotting effect going. I'll update more later!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like it!!! so is this going to come out of a coffin or what cuz that is a lot of pipe and base to hide.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Progress with pictures and video*

OK, so I bought some carpet adhesive and cotton for the hands. It's a real messy job to do! I think the hands came out ok but I still have to stain them with reddish stain. I zombied up the shirt with coffee and mud, and also a little red paint. I think the shirt looks good but smells bad!!! I sprayed it down with some old polo cologne but I think it's worse!! Hope it wears off soon... The two videos shows it in motion. Almost done now!!! WHEW!!!

Carpet Adhesive










Hands















































_*Videos!!!*_

YouTube - FOUR BAR PROP


YouTube - four bar prop


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Looking good.....the prop's not bad either . 

Sorry. I love being able to put a face with a user name.

The prop is indeed very cool. Especially for only 4lbs of pressure. Nice work!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and this is just waaaay WAAAAY too awesome!! Wonder if I could convince my _personal prop builder_  to tackle such a project?! So cool - and how will you conceal the base? Does it pop out of something - or from behind a wall? Curious brains wish to now! To top it off -- Your space for building is making me drool.... Hey.. who's the little monster waiving from the back corner in the last photo? BOO!


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Reply*

The frame will be painted black and the monster will pop up from behind a bail of hay. It will be dark in there. Here is the little monster that was hiding in the back!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww! He's cute!! it pays to be observant!


----------



## Stuntroc (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd be very interested in seeing your pictures and instructions. I have purchased the materials I feel that I need but have a few questions about the pivot points. 
The pictures seem to have been deleted from this forum. Can you re-post or email me?

Thanks, stuntroc


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Would you be interested in buying the whole thing? I'm getting out of the haunted house thing for awile. I'll include the mask, shirt, air cylinder, electric pneumatic valve, the whole thing ready to operate. I can make a video on taking it apart for shipping. I had countless hours into this thing. I'll sell it for $150.00 plus whatever it cost to ship it to you. Let me know if interested. I'm in a wheelchair but can get my wife to take it down and I can shoot a video of it working before I ship. Contact - [email protected] or 337-658-0006


----------

